# Upgrade help!



## HEIGES (Jun 22, 2007)

ok i just bought a 98 nissan maxima that is in great condition just woundering what performance upgrades i would want to look at first?
P.S. I dont have much money and cant put the parts in myself...

Suggestions?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Brake pads, rear sway bar, subframe connectors, maybe intake and y-pipe...


----------



## HEIGES (Jun 22, 2007)

ok that sounds good i have brand new brake pads and tires, but are the other things hard to install, and were is the best place to buy those?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Head over to .org ... check the group buy forum. For 98% of people out there, the Progress rear sway bar is fine... there's only one source for subframe connectors at the moment, intake/y-pipe have the most choices, but the performance is all pretty much identical.


----------



## HEIGES (Jun 22, 2007)

so just go anywere for the intake and y-pipe, but where do i find the subframe connectors?
P.S. what order should i buy them in, in your opinion?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Head on over to maxima.org 's group buy forum, Truax is doing SFC's.

I would grab a rear sway bar and then subframe connectors in that order. Intake and y-pipe can come later; stiffening the chassis and dialing out some of the understeer with SFC's and sway bar respectively pay much bigger dividends, IMHO.


----------

